# Mine tastes like grapefruit, anyone else notice this?



## abefroman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine tastes like grapefruit, anyone else notice this?

Cab Franc lees, and 2 bottles lemon, 1 bottle lime.


----------



## Brian (Feb 1, 2011)

No I have never made it with that slurry I have made it with the lime though and did not get that flavor. Mine both tasted like lemonaide only the one with lime had a little bit more zing to it.. Both were very good! I am making one now with a strawberry slurry. That one should be great!!! I hope...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 1, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Mine tastes like grapefruit, anyone else notice this?
> 
> Cab Franc lees, and 2 bottles lemon, 1 bottle lime.



That sounds logical...... Cab is a grape and lemons/limes are fruit. 

Grape + Fruit =


----------



## abefroman (Feb 1, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> That sounds logical...... Cab is a grape and lemons/limes are fruit.
> 
> Grape + Fruit =



So that's how they got the name.


----------

